# About to start OI with IUI- what to expect



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

Me and DH are about to start Ovulation induction with IUI, We have had our 1st consultation and dh has his sperm test on Monday  .

We have only been ttc since May but i have endometrosis and pelvic congestion syndrome so i find sex very painful so its almost non ex-sistent till i have my operation for the PCS (hopefully). After i stopped my pill in My i had a period June and have had one every month and i know i have ovulated as i have been testing and has a positive one every month, So i pleased about that   . But we decided to go private to get a litte bit of help.

Can anyone tell me what to expext after dh sperm test. We have to have an hours appointment with a nurse to discuss what happens but thats not for another 3 weeks and i cant wait that long  . 

So here is my questions: 

When can i start treatment ?
Do i have to do the daily injections ?
Are you meant to rest on the 2ww ?
Is it painful ?
How will they know when i ovulating ? Do i have to keep testing the have the IUI ?

Thank
Hugs
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya, have you looked at the IUI beginners guide, it may answer some of your questions;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0

Although I know nothing about pcs and have not seen anyone post with it here its not to say there isn't anyone, we do have a lovely group of girls who have all experienced similar things, they post under IUI with vagismis, feel free to pop on if you need any advise.

Good luck


----------

